# New HS720 - few questions and first impressions



## colorado_jeff (Dec 10, 2015)

Been lurking for a while. Lots of great info on here so thanks to all.

I live just east of Boulder CO and have been shoveling by hand here for the last 18 years. That is getting old, my back is getting old, and I am getting old. So time for a snowblower. Never owned one but I did use my parents old toro or craftsman single stage in Michigan in the 70s growing up but it was only useful some of the time. They really have changed a lot since then. 

Anyways I went back and forth on a HS720 vs HSS724/HSS928. I have a 35' long three car driveway and 60 feet of sidewalk and was having a hard time justifying the 3x cost for the two stage so I went with the HS720. First snow with the new snowblower is supposed to be Saturday assuming it gets good enough to stick (65 deg today) so we will see how it does. 

My worries / questions
1 - EOD but many say it will do OK if you catch it early. Mine is shadowed by the house and some trees so it turns to ice quick and stays for a long time.
2 - My driveway is about a 12% grade and slick. I can slide down it and my truck has been known to slide down it after I go inside. So how much will the auger assist help go up an incline? Any suggestions on making this easier?
3 - Specific to the HS720, with the scraper being plastic and in constant contact with the concrete, how long do these last? How about the rubber auger paddles?
4 - the manual says to record the body and engine SN for reference later for parts. The body one is easy to find but the engine SN points to the exhaust area. I cannot see it in there. The only visible label is for the electric starter. Could that be blocking the engine SN? How important is it to have the engine SN?

Other first impressions...all minor nits till the real test when the snow hits.
- Auger control was not hooked up. Not part of the set up instructions but no big deal
- scrapper adjustment was way off right out of the box. Seems like that could/should have been set at the factory. Again not a big deal but glad I decided to check everything before it was cold and snowing
- oil fill location was a PITA. I really need to get me a flexible, long neck funnel.
- started up on the first pull as expected - yes I had to try that first. Electric is for when my back really hurts

Thanks again everyone for sharing your knowledge. Can't wait for the snow.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey Jeff, I can't help too much with your questions, but just wanted to say " Welcome to the forum"...

I'm down in Morrison and I'm also hoping for enough snow to try out my new (used) blower on Saturday.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF. Glad to have you join us, and hope you'll share your experience with your HS720 as you get to use it.

The serial numbers on Honda engines can be kind of hard to find and read sometimes. They are stamped into the metal. This might help you find yours.

How to Find and Match Model and VIN Numbers on Honda Small Engines : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

colorado_jeff said:


> 4 - the manual says to record the body and engine SN for reference later for parts. The body one is easy to find but the engine SN points to the exhaust area. I cannot see it in there. The only visible label is for the electric starter. Could that be blocking the engine SN? How important is it to have the engine SN?


The serial number of the frame/body is really all you need to get a full parts listing. Having the engine serial number isn't really necessary. 

I think Honda includes this text is the case of the engine being separated from the frame, and you were trying to get parts for the engine. 

Here's the official Honda site for parts look-up:

*Honda Power Equipment, Engines and Marine Factory Parts Lookup*

Once you have a part number, Google it to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area:
*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Jeff - As a kid who grew up grew up on a very steep hill/driveway 300 ft long and 35 degree grade, I can tell you first hand that chains are the best thing since sliced bread. I can't believe you shoveled all that by hand!! LOl more of a man than I am for sure! Glad you decided to join the rest of us lazy slobs though! ;>P Also you will want to pick up some chains for your shoes.... I really like the Yak Trax type the best. Make sure you get them big enough to cover whatever boots you wear easily. Those things work great ..... good luck to you.


----------

